# Highland Seabird



## nostrebor (Dec 13, 2016)

Anybody left out there who sailed on or was responsible for the operation of the Highland Seabird when she was on the Clyde back in 1976?
Particularly interested in any observations or studies that might have been undertaken and any problems that may have been encountered due to the wash of such a high speed craft.
Clydeports had a 12kn speed limit in the Gourock, Dunoon, Helensburgh area. Was this observed?
Any snippets welcome.


----------

